# Which grout to use in a resturant kitchen



## Servantthought (Mar 30, 2012)

so I have this restaurant kitchen job to do and was not sure what was the best grout to use I know quarry tile is ideal... ?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

SpectraLOCK 2000 IG or Mapei Kerapoxy IEG.


----------



## Servantthought (Mar 30, 2012)

*Thanks*



angus242 said:


> SpectraLOCK 2000 IG or Mapei Kerapoxy IEG.


Someone had suggested sanded grout... Im in san Diego so I didn't know if the regulations varied state to state... Do you know the most cost effective of the two?SpectraLOCK 2000 IG or Mapei Kerapoxy IEG?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cost effective is relative. 

As a tiler by trade, there are certain products I use in certain situations and make sure I sell the job appropriately. "Cost" is so much more than the price of the grout. Installation, performance and longevity all come into play.

Also, as a tiler, I have developed a relationship with my supplier that allows me benefits such as discounts based off my purchase history. I cannot tell you what is cost effective as I'm sure I pay a lot less for certain materials compared to others.

Either grout will be vastly superior to cementitious grout and both are designed for this exact application.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Don't bother, No grout, lines will be filled with food anyway, let it smell like a real authentic kitchen:laughing: 
I don't know if there is a heavily silicone based grout with a shiny look that will not stain or absorb grease at all, it would be really nice though. (I think epoxy grouts Angus mentioned above do exactly what I meant:thumbsup


----------



## Servantthought (Mar 30, 2012)

*Thanks*



angus242 said:


> Cost effective is relative.
> 
> As a tiler by trade, there are certain products I use in certain situations and make sure I sell the job appropriately. "Cost" is so much more than the price of the grout. Installation, performance and longevity all come into play.
> 
> ...


So I take it the sanded grout would have been bad?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm on the phone with Tech Dawg right now and he says unsanded cause it's the same consistency as mud but I think he's been in his truck too long sniffing fumes.

Sanded cementitious grout is "standard". But the same grout that's used in a residential foyer, does it make sense to use that same stuff in a commercial kitchen?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I'm on the phone with Tech Dawg right now and he says unsanded cause it's the same consistency as mud but I think he's been in his truck too long sniffing fumes.
> 
> Sanded cementitious grout is "standard". But the same grout that's used in a residential foyer, does it make sense to use that same stuff in a commercial kitchen?


:laughing::laughing:
How's about 20 minute hot mud and stain it any color with a food coloring additive... :laughing:

All jokes aside, I was on the phone with Angus and I have been in my truck too long :lol::blink:


----------



## SaniGLAZE (Apr 2, 2012)

Restaurant kitchens and food service areas present a unique situation and require special consideration when selecting a grout for several reasons. Traditional grout is cementitious and the acids in cooking oils will gradually deteriorate the grout joints over time. Then, the oils will eventually seep down to the lowest level, attacking the substrate and loosening the tiles. Also, high temperatures and the stress that results from steam cleaning and harsh detergents will cause the grout to erode prematurely.

Because of these issues, the best choice of grout is a Portland cement-free, non-porous grouting material typically used by tile and grout restoration companies. These polymer-based materials are superior to cementitious grout and can help ensure long life, beauty and easy maintenance.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

EPOXY GROUT !!!


SPECTRALOCK 2000 IG 
can't go wrong


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought you could only use epoxy grout in commercial kitchens !!!!!!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SaniGLAZE said:


> Restaurant kitchens and food service areas present a unique situation and require special consideration when selecting a grout for several reasons. Traditional grout is cementitious and the acids in cooking oils will gradually deteriorate the grout joints over time. Then, the oils will eventually seep down to the lowest level, attacking the substrate and loosening the tiles. Also, high temperatures and the stress that results from steam cleaning and harsh detergents will cause the grout to erode prematurely.
> 
> Because of these issues, the best choice of grout is a Portland cement-free, non-porous grouting material typically used by tile and grout restoration companies. These polymer-based materials are superior to cementitious grout and can help ensure long life, beauty and easy maintenance.


Them's alot of wordz just to say use epoxy grout...:blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

country_huck said:


> I thought you could only use epoxy grout in commercial kitchens !!!!!!


Most don't want to pay for it.


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

Angus,

Just out of curiosity, because I know you're a Quartzlock guy....why not urethane grout in this situation?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Urethane, like standard epoxy, is not a good fit because of the no-rinse cleaners that are typically used in a commercial environment.


----------



## Fltile (Jul 2, 2017)

If it's bran new tile in restaurant epoxy grout hands down best to use. 

If it's a restaurant tile maintenance regrout, then you can still use epoxy, just make sure the company doing it knows how to remove old grout, grease, etc properly. They have polymer modified sanded grouts out that hold up real well. I own a restaurant tile & grout company in Orlando Florida and we always coach on the best cleaning practices at night. That's really the key. Wash & Walk doesn't say leave it there to eat the grout lol that last step mop it up or squeegee to a drain is crucial. 

Mike
Florida Tile Pro's 
Grout and tile repair in restaurants as well as tile maintenance
[email protected]


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Fltile said:


> If it's bran new tile in restaurant epoxy grout hands down best to use.
> 
> If it's a restaurant tile maintenance regrout, then you can still use epoxy, just make sure the company doing it knows how to remove old grout, grease, etc properly. They have polymer modified sanded grouts out that hold up real well. I own a restaurant tile & grout company in Orlando Florida and we always coach on the best cleaning practices at night. That's really the key. Wash & Walk doesn't say leave it there to eat the grout lol that last step mop it up or squeegee to a drain is crucial.
> 
> ...


Great post Mike,,, I bet he got that tile all grouted out , it was 5 years ago. There is a intro thread and that's a nice place to start. I see you there around the big World.


----------



## Fltile (Jul 2, 2017)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Great post Mike,,, I bet he got that tile all grouted out , it was 5 years ago. There is a intro thread and that's a nice place to start. I see you there around the big World.


I figured he did get it done. Should be doing it again soon today that 5 year old post popped up on my search when I was trying to find a distributor out where I'm working now. We want to make sure all the information is out there if it pops up on someone else contractor or customer. This is a great site!

Mike
Florida Tile Pro's 
[email protected]


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Fltile said:


> I figured he did get it done. Should be doing it again soon today that 5 year old post popped up on my search when I was trying to find a distributor out where I'm working now. We want to make sure all the information is out there if it pops up on someone else contractor or customer. This is a great site!
> 
> Mike
> Florida Tile Pro's
> [email protected]


I bet it's hot up there:laughing: it's 2 or 3 in the morning and I bet it's stinkin hot,,,dam Fla. get miserable:thumbup:


----------

